# What to stock with yellow labs and electric blue??? PIC



## PoloGreenMachine (May 18, 2010)

Hey i have a 125 long...currently has 5 yellow labs juvies in there and a goldfish i used to cycle. my plans for it are to have a nice school of 10-12 yellow labs are background fish.

Then i want to have a really nice Electric Blue Hap that will be of show quality.

Not sure what else to stock. I was thinking of going male only with anything else. so 1 male electric blue, maybe 1 male venustus? Maybe a blue dolphin?

heres a pic










really not sure what i should go with. If any of yall have similar tanks can you post pics of your setups? my goal is LESS species, but still nice color. Yellow on blue is nice.


----------



## PoloGreenMachine (May 18, 2010)

i think that the electric blue like this one will look nice with a bunch of yellow labs in the backgound


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

an all male hap tank with a group of yellow labs is a very popular setup, for good reason. You can also add in different male peacocks (aulonocara) as well.

Here's a video from a member of this forum I saw posted a while back. Same size tank as yours, and stock list is included in the video info.






Should give you a good idea of what you'd like to stock, though you'd probably have to subtract a fish or two to keep your group of labs in there.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

Looks like a good start. Im going the same route as you but the only mbuna in my tank will be Demasoni. I have 16 Demasoni and a hand full of Haps. The tank is still needing more stock. Tank is a bit bigger at 225 gal. but should give you a good idea. Hope it helps :thumb:


----------



## PoloGreenMachine (May 18, 2010)

^nice pics! thanks for contributing...and yes i would love to have some nice show haps. i see your compressisseps and blue dolphin two fish im considering.


----------



## PoloGreenMachine (May 18, 2010)

heres a new pic with the lights on...


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

A couple larger Haps I have with labs:

Liuli









Pheno









Good Luck.

and

*solgood*

Good luck with that Dimidiochromis compressiceps and the 'lil demons. I am guessing lunch will be served in time.

And yes, I'd love to have a Dimi some day :drooling:.


----------



## solgood (Sep 23, 2009)

GoofBoy said:


> A couple larger Haps I have with labs:
> 
> Liuli
> 
> ...


I have had luck for the most part thus far. I added 8 "lil demons" and he eat 6 of them in the first day. I then added 15 and he eat 1 in the first day. All 16 have been in the tank for about 2 months and he has been leaving them alone. Not saying he could not get a sudden craving for fresh fish. Im hoping I do not have problems with him. Hes not a very good eater being he is wild caught. If you wont him hes all yours for the right price


----------

